# Reptiledirect website scam?



## Lucidslair (Sep 11, 2020)

Anybody ever purchase anything from reptiledirect.com.au
I’ve purchased a bunch of stuff over a week and a half ago and the order status on the website hasn’t changed..
I’ve even tried contacting them twice on their email regarding my order and why it hasn’t been sent with no reply..
Just wondering if anyone has purchased off this website before and what their results were?


----------



## Chumana (Sep 11, 2020)

I did my first order with them a few months ago.It took 2 1/2 weeks to arrive.I was a little concerned at first too as they never replied to my first email but I got a response to the 2nd & 3 days later I received notification that it had been shipped. A little longer than I expected as I am in Sydney & assumed I would get it quicker than my interstate orders.


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 11, 2020)

Chumana said:


> I did my first order with them a few months ago.It took 2 1/2 weeks to arrive.I was a little concerned at first too as they never replied to my first email but I got a response to the 2nd & 3 days later I received notification that it had been shipped. A little longer than I expected as I am in Sydney & assumed I would get it quicker than my interstate orders.


Cool thank you 
I know some places take ages to send if they have to order certain products in but I only started to worry when I contacted them twice with no reply
I’ll keep waiting and hopefully it comes next week


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 11, 2020)

They used to be a sponsor on this site and I ended up getting kicked off because I dared to question their integrity. Bunch of crooks selling cheap Chinese imports at a premium price in my limited experience with them.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm, I haven't bought anything from them for a few years but mostly had no problems when I did. I bought some backgrounds,fake plants,caves etc. The only problem I ever had was they sent the wrong water bowls


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah true
I’ll wait another week and then post to let others know not to buy from them if I don’t receive my items


----------



## potatoleeksoup (Oct 30, 2020)

A bit late to the party on this one but the one and only time I ordered from them they sent my product to me broken. When I emailed them about it (with photos) they told me it wasn't broken when they shipped it out to me and to "repair it with super glue"- even though it was obvious it was broken beforehand because the broken piece was on top and out of of the plastic the main decoration was wrapped in.

No effort to rectify the situation was made, customer service was absolute trash, and they didn't reply back to my second email after I asked for an exchange or refund.


----------



## msxcbvc (Oct 30, 2020)

I had an order with them arrive last week, all fake plants, everything arrived in one piece and fairly quickly


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 30, 2020)

Ive brought many (100 odd) halogen bulbs over the years. They have always arrived in one piece and in working order. Im yet to have a bad experience with them.


----------



## Rob (Nov 8, 2020)

Lucidslair said:


> Yeah true
> I’ll wait another week and then post to let others know not to buy from them if I don’t receive my items



How'd you go with this?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 8, 2020)

potatoleeksoup said:


> A bit late to the party on this one but the one and only time I ordered from them they sent my product to me broken. When I emailed them about it (with photos) they told me it wasn't broken when they shipped it out to me and to "repair it with super glue"- even though it was obvious it was broken beforehand because the broken piece was on top and out of of the plastic the main decoration was wrapped in.
> 
> No effort to rectify the situation was made, customer service was absolute trash, and they didn't reply back to my second email after I asked for an exchange or refund.



This is almost exactly what happened to me. Even blacklisted me because I wasnt accepting of their excuses.


----------

